# Brakel for ten bucks



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 8, 2011)

Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ vol. 1 and 3 is on sale for ten bucks on Reformation Heritage Book website. I talked with them yesterday about 2 and 4, but they are sold out. The entire set is currently being reprinted and will be out in a month or so, but for those penny pinchers (like me) who do not mind different covers to the volumes it will be cheaper to buy 1 and 3 for ten bucks each and then 2 and 4 with the new set when it comes out vs. the entire new set.

Just wanted to pass along the information.

Reformation Heritage Books - Search Results for "brakel"


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 8, 2011)

You missed out. Vol 4 was available in late November for the same price. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/christians-reasonable-service-10-per-volume-64515/


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 8, 2011)

BOO! That stinks that I missed out. I would have snatched it up as well.


----------



## jogri17 (Feb 8, 2011)

RHB was very kind to me and gave them to me at cost. I got them for 80 dollars shipping included (which is amazing... I live in Canada). They were very kind.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 8, 2011)

Download them all and just put them on your readers.

The Christian's Reasonable Service: à Brakel's Magnum Opus



AMR


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the .pdf files, but I still prefer hardbacks.


----------



## JML (Feb 10, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> The entire set is currently being reprinted and will be out in a month or so



Did they give an exact date for the availability of the reprints?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

The lady did not. She only said in a month or so.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > The entire set is currently being reprinted and will be out in a month or so
> ...



The new catalog came in the mail today and the reprints are now available for purchase. 100 bucks for the set and 30 per.


----------



## JML (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got my catalog yesterday as well. They are now on the website for pre-order. Looks good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 26, 2011)

Just get a fine laser-printer, as I did, and print old good books like Brakel's online for free! (Though the printer may cost a little at first, _in the long run_ you will save a lot of money!)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

But then you have to find a way to bind 900 printed pages. 

Is there a way to do that inexpensively?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> But then you have to find a way to bind 900 printed pages.
> 
> Is there a way to do that inexpensively?



Hole Punch + binder


----------



## Andres (Feb 26, 2011)

So you guys are advocating buying a laser printer, plus all that ink, plus all that paper and then take 900 pages and hole punch each one and stick them in a binder? No way, I'd rather just buy the books!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

He asked for least inexpensive Andrew, he never asked for the least time-consuming.


----------



## Andres (Feb 26, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> He asked for least inexpensive Andrew, he never asked for the least time-consuming.


 
I beg to differ that your route is least expensive. Considering that time is money, then the long hours would add up, but even if you don't want to consider that, then I'm pretty sure laser printers are a nice chunk of change.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 26, 2011)

Andres said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> > He asked for least inexpensive Andrew, he never asked for the least time-consuming.
> ...


 
True, but it was based on the presumption its already printed.

I will agree with you on the "time is money" aspect. Unless you have a REALLY GOOD reason to holepunch 900 pages, it'll be tossing hours into the garbage.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 26, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> True, but it was based on the presumption its already printed.
> 
> I will agree with you on the "time is money" aspect. Unless you have a REALLY GOOD reason to holepunch 900 pages, it'll be tossing hours into the garbage.


 
I did this with Witsius' The Economy of the Covenants and it took me several hours. And, that was just volume 1. I'm a neat freak which is one reason why it took that long.

I think that the best option would be to buy a Kindle (it doesn't have the glare that LCD screens have) and just upload the pdf onto the ebook reader. $139 isn't cheap but since there's an abundance of free reading material that's available on the web, I think the investment is worth it.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 27, 2011)

Regarding the .pdf's mentioned above: I don't know who did the proofreading of the .pdf conversions, but it is obvious from the gibberish that they did not have any training in Greek and Hebrew or they didn't pay attention that the Hebrew is rendered with Greek letters. For me, this renders the .pdf's almost unusable.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

Do 900 page binders even exist?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 28, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Do 900 page binders even exist?


 
Well, I don't have to worry about that. You can reduce the amount of pages to half by using duplex printing (it prints on both sides of the paper), and you'll find this option in most laser-printers today.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

ok, well do 450 page binders exist? I really ask out of ignorance.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 28, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> ok, well do 450 page binders exist? I really ask out of ignorance.


 
Sure! I put the first two volumes of Brakel's Systematic Theology (1448 pages in total) to one binder. But of course I used duplex printing, so it reduced the amount of pages to 724.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------

